
NSA Says It’s Too Large, Complex to Comply With Court Order - igravious
https://www.aclu.org/blog/national-security/too-big-comply-nsa-says-its-too-large-complex-comply-court-order
======
lostcolony
Shut it down. Shut it down shut it down shut it down. I'm past the point of
trying to take a nuanced look at balancing the need for security; this is
clearly, unquestionably our liberty at stake.

~~~
theandrewbailey
The NSA has a proven track record over several decades that it cannot uphold
the Constitution. They are more dangerous to it than the terrorists they
fight.

------
joesmo
If it can't comply, it's in violation of law and it needs to be shut down
completely. The mere fact of its existence and the inability of our elected
representatives to hold it accountable to laws indicates that this agency has
no right to exist.

Not to mention that the idea that one would have to shut down a database to
retrieve data is so ludicrous, the NSA should be ashamed for even trying to
propose it or think that anyone will be fooled by it (many will, especially
politicians). Land of the free my ass.

~~~
deciplex
They're not saying they have to shut it down to retrieve it, they're saying
they have to shut it down to preserve the data it holds. Considering this is
the same organization that never was able to figure out what Snowden took from
them in the first place, it's plausible.

That said, I agree with lostcolony 1000%.

------
sdegutis
It's kind of funny, the size of the NSA is the very reason we fear them, thus
the very reason we fear them is the very reason we can't shut them down.

~~~
igravious
Very Catch-22 don't you think? Joseph Heller would have been proud to come up
with that line.

I see us as being at a point socially compared to where Stallman was when he
wanted to fix a printer and couldn't. He had to build another system from the
ground up to circumvent the existing one. That's what I think we have to do.
Federated encrypted social media and messaging. It'll take a generation.
There's no point in going through the courts, we need something like the GPL
and GNU but for privacy.

------
a3n
How soon before they give up even the pretence of pretence, and just say "No."
Or go dark.

~~~
igravious
Is this really the future we want for ourselves and our children? Are our pre-
digital expectations of privacy hopelessly outdated in this brave new world of
globe-spanning fiber optic?

------
Rusty_Jenkins
They're basically saying they're too big to regulate?

